# Tattoos



## Faisal Khan

So who all has tattoos? I really really like this one


----------



## Mike Scheiber

I like it to I have notjing to offer More of the girl will do Faisal


----------



## Erin Suggett

Here is one of mine. I have more, but this is the one that gets all the_ "Ooohs & Aaahs"._
It is an actual photo of an Alpha male and Alpha female during courtship prior to mating.
The male (left) took 5 hours and the female (right) took 3 hours. Both in separate sittings.

The tattoo artist is Brian Ragusin of Outer Limits Tattoo in Long Beach, CA. He's my guy!

The Courtship of Wolves:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

There's a member here whos name is Cate that has a pretty smexy tatt.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Both my arms and my upper back are done.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

1 tattoo only....upper left arm to shoulder and down my back...basicly most of my back is covered and still being expanded on to go down my hip, its a work in progress lol


----------



## Faisal Khan

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There's a member here whos name is Cate that has a pretty smexy tatt.


Hmmm, can I see Cate's tatt!


----------



## Faisal Khan

Alice Bezemer said:


> 1 tattoo only....upper left arm to shoulder and down my back...basicly most of my back is covered and still being expanded on to go down my hip, its a work in progress lol


Alice, do not post a pic. I repeat, do not post a pic! Just got my vision back after the shaved/injured beaver episode


----------



## Jim Nash

Faisal Khan said:


> Hmmm, I wanna see Cate's tattoo!


Oh yeah I miss Cate , she had some nice tatts .

I've got 2 . 1 on my left arm from shoulder to about elbow (black and white) . The one on my right shoulder is of snarling dog's teeth with blood on it's canines . Inside the mouth is " No Rest For The Wicked " and when I am rotated out of the K9 unit at the end of May underneath it I'm going to add my 2 K9's service dates . 

Mic 1997 - 2002
Bingo 2002 - 2011


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Faisal Khan said:


> Alice, do not post a pic. I repeat, do not post a pic! Just got my vision back after the shaved/injured beaver episode



ok i wont :lol:

then again when did I ever do what i was asked ?

these are from a few years back when I just started......
dont have any more photos on the more developed tatt tho....its a bit bigger now or lets just say that you would be hardpressed to find any skincolor these days...it started out with flowers and a butterfly or two but ended up with lots of tribal intertwined.
Ill see if i can find some more recent pics on my other computer


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

1, a tribal at my lower back.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

WTF is it so hard to post pics Alice stepped up


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

have no pic where you can see my tatoo, i think. Don't have many pics of myself


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Faisal Khan said:


> Hmmm, can I see Cate's tatt!


I think if were posted again it might burn down the internets, it was on a different site anyway.


----------



## Faisal Khan

Alice Bezemer said:


> ok i wont :lol:
> 
> then again when did I ever do what i was asked ?
> 
> these are from a few years back when I just started......
> dont have any more photos on the more developed tatt tho....its a bit bigger now or lets just say that you would be hardpressed to find any skincolor these days...it started out with flowers and a butterfly or two but ended up with lots of tribal intertwined.
> Ill see if i can find some more recent pics on my other computer


I'll be darned! That's beautiful. Have you found those other pics yet?


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> have no pic where you can see my tatoo, i think. Don't have many pics of myself


Prolly just making shit up


----------



## John Campbell

I dont have any but here is one of the wife she has added two large foo dogs just south of this one.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I have one tattoo. It's Rorschach's signature from Watchmen (my favorite comic book character). To me, it means integrity. Jackie Earle Haley's wife took this pic of my feet during Comic Con 2009 on his iPhone and then he posted it on his Twitter.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Left arm - needs touched up, I got sunburned while it was still pretty fresh.









Back. 









You don't get one of my other arm, I'm lazy. You can kind of see it in the above pic anyway.


----------



## Amy Swaby

John Campbell said:


> I dont have any but here is one of the wife she has added two large foo dogs just south of this one.


I approve if this ink, gorgeous work.


----------



## Bob Scott

Not a fan of tats on a woman's back. At my age that's just to much distraction and I can only concentrate on one thing at a time.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

John Campbell said:


> I dont have any but here is one of the wife she has added two large foo dogs just south of this one.



That's a LOT of ink.
How long did it take to do?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Bob Scott said:


> Not a fan of tats on a woman's back. At my age that's just to much distraction and I can only concentrate on one thing at a time.


Just think some really naughty thoughts and you have everything that went through my mind when I read this. 

Actually with mine though, my hair is long enough to cover it if I leave it down. Win/win.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ashley Campbell said:


> Just think some really naughty thoughts and you have everything that went through my mind when I read this.
> 
> Actually with mine though, my hair is long enough to cover it if I leave it down. Win/win.


Giddyup


----------



## Bob Scott

Ashley Campbell said:


> Just think some really naughty thoughts and you have everything that went through my mind when I read this.
> 
> Actually with mine though, my hair is long enough to cover it if I leave it down. Win/win.




Naughty thoughts......long hair left down............ ..........Neeeevermind!
Somebody got a smoke? 8-[ :lol: :wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Giddyup


No I don't care for pigtails, they're too reminiscence of Catholic school.


----------



## Jim Nash

Ashley Campbell said:


> No I don't care for pigtails, they're too reminiscence of Catholic school.


Alice remember our conversation about Catholic girls ? I rest my case .


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Jim Nash said:


> Alice remember our conversation about Catholic girls ? I rest my case .


:lol:

thanks Jim  like i needed reminding :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Wait...what did I miss here?
I'm as good and pure as uhm...something. I forgot the euphemism.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I have made a tradition out of giving myself a tattoo of the same alphanumeric code I put in a dogs ear on my forearm. Of coarse, only if it's a keeper. Do unto others as would have others do unto you.


----------



## kendell jones

I have five (technically I guess six, but I had one covered)

One on my left side - pin up girl, one of my right hip - some stupid design from when I was 13, one on my back - dagger & cupcakes (covering some old stupid fairy), and one on each of my feet - one of my dog's license numbers (384034) and "love you, me"


----------



## Guest

kendell jones said:


> I have five (technically I guess six, but I had one covered)
> 
> One on my left side - pin up girl, one of my right hip - some stupid design from when I was 13, one on my back - dagger & cupcakes (covering some old stupid fairy), and one on each of my feet - one of my dog's license numbers (384034) and "love you, me"


why you squeezing the life out of that chair??


----------



## maggie fraser

Are tattoos for general exhibition?

I'm trying to understand them....I really am.

Can I ask, do the girls on here who've replied with tatts, all have long finger nails? Thanks.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi

I used to own a bunch of studios & let me tell you: *That's *Gorgeous* Work!!!!* 


Erin Suggett said:


> The Courtship of Wolves:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> Are tattoos for general exhibition?
> 
> I'm trying to understand them....I really am.
> 
> Can I ask, do the girls on here who've replied with tatts, all have long finger nails? Thanks.


Nope, I have crappy short broken nails most of the time. I use my hands too much to care what my nails end up looking like, so keeping them short is the best option.


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> Nope, I have crappy short broken nails most of the time. I use my hands too much to care what my nails end up looking like, so keeping them short is the best option.


I should have said with exception of Ashley....with a tribe of kids, a dozen or so transiting dogs, and all else you get up to, reckoned it was a no brainer lol. :grin:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> I should have said with exception of Ashley....with a tribe of kids, a dozen or so transiting dogs, and all else you get up to, reckoned it was a no brainer lol. :grin:


My response...










It's more for the reason that I'd break them anyway, and my hands are pretty wrecked looking (rheumatoid arthritis) so it'd be like putting spinner rims on a 1986 Toyota Corolla.


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> My response...


Do you have a pic of your hands and finger nails? No tattoos on the soles of your feet?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288/A_Campbell3/hand.jpg

There ya go. All swollen from a nerve block (puppy bite) - my hands are hideous, I wouldn't want to detract from the pretty art in this thread, lol.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

kendell jones said:


> I have five (technically I guess six, but I had one covered)
> 
> One on my left side - pin up girl, one of my right hip - some stupid design from when I was 13, one on my back - dagger & cupcakes (covering some old stupid fairy), and one on each of my feet - one of my dog's license numbers (384034) and "love you, me"


VERY enlightening, since I thought you were a Dude 
Nice to be wrong AGAIN


----------



## kendell jones

> why you squeezing the life out of that chair??


We were on hour four at about that point, so it had started to hurt a little bit by then :twisted:

And to answer the other questions - I'm definitely not a dude. I can promise you that.

My tattoos can all be covered with shoes and/or clothing if they need to be - I can take my lip ring out if I have to and I look pretty normal (sort of). If I'm wearing a tank top or something, you can see the one on my back...most shoes you can see the ones on my feet, but they're easily covered too.

And yes, I have long nails. They're always painted, and sometimes even match my toes. I also own about 150 pair of heels.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

kendell jones said:


> And to answer the other questions - I'm definitely not a dude. I can promise you that.


Kendell,

Thanks for verifying but I pretty much figured that out from the pictures ;-)


----------



## kendell jones

Thomas Barriano said:


> Kendell,
> 
> Thanks for verifying but I pretty much figured that out from the pictures ;-)


I'd hope so, but it never hurts to cover all the bases \\/


----------



## Jim Nash

kendell jones said:


> I'd hope so, but it never hurts to cover all the bases \\/


Now Thomas may be convinced but I don't give up that easily . We will need further proof to confirm that claim .


----------



## todd pavlus

Does the dagger through the 2 cupcakes mean something. Do you hate cupcakes:-k .......Who hates cupcakes??


----------



## kendell jones

No one can possibly hate cupcakes! It's not so much symbolic of anything...I had an ugly tattoo I got when I was younger that needed to be covered, I like cupcakes. A lot. The dagger came into play to cover the fairy and made it a little more "me"


----------



## Guest

kendell jones said:


> No one can possibly hate cupcakes! It's not so much symbolic of anything...I had an ugly tattoo I got when I was younger that needed to be covered, I like cupcakes. A lot. The dagger came into play to cover the fairy and made it a little more "me"


Marines?


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m288/A_Campbell3/hand.jpg
> 
> There ya go. All swollen from a nerve block (puppy bite) - my hands are hideous, I wouldn't want to detract from the pretty art in this thread, lol.


 
Get a wee tattoo on there, no-one will know the difference.


----------



## kendell jones

Jody Butler said:


> Marines?


uhh...yeah...we're going to pretend that's just a pin up girl and leave it at that 8-[


----------



## Christopher Jones

I have the word Invictus tattooed on my left inner forearm. I did it way before the movie came out...
Its the name of a short poem by William Ernest Henley. He wrote the poem when he was in hospital getting his lower leg amputated. It was hijacked by Tim McVeigh as he read it out as his last words before his execution.

_Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul._

_In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed._

_Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds, and shall find me, unafraid._

_It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul._


----------



## Alice Bezemer

maggie fraser said:


> Are tattoos for general exhibition?
> 
> I'm trying to understand them....I really am.
> 
> Can I ask, do the girls on here who've replied with tatts, all have long finger nails? Thanks.


I dont know...are they ?

Nope no long fingernails here...I aint a girly girl whith frilly stuff :lol: I like to work with my hands and that means nails are simply not that intresting...

youre question makes me wonder tho...in general what is it that makes people think differently about people with tattoos ? I dont mean you maggie, but since you possed the question im wondering what the reason is that men or women for that matter get regarded or treated differently as soon as is discovered that they have tattoos.

per example when I moved to the house I live now we met our neighbours and we went allong great for 2 years untill we had a really warm summer and I had on a sleeveless shirt with an open back, immediatly their attitude changed. so after a few weeks I decided to ask if something was wrong, perhaps my dogs were bothering them ? or the fact that we had been remodeling the house for the last few weeks. NO...the answer was very clear as they stated to me. I was trailertrash. I have tattoos hence I was a slut of the first order with no social morals or common sence and It was hoped that I would move from my house as quick as possible so I wouldnt taint the neighbourhoud with my foul ways. :lol:

after being slightly stunned my reply to them was " shame...youre loss tho since i think im a pretty cool girl...the difference between you and me is that I dont give a shit wether you have a tattoo or not" (yes i ripped that line of from somewhere on the internet lol) and I left it at that.

10 years later we still have issues with those ****tards tho, them telling people our dogs are fiends and dangerous to the public and they bite kids blablabla...thankfully the people here around me know better tho since they do manage to look beyond the tattoos and see who I am and not what I look like....

to answer maggies question tho...do i have them for exhibition ? nope they hardly ever show to be honest....dont have them for the public, have them coze i wanted to change something in my life....since Im not in control of my health at times the tattoos are one thing that i am in control of...if i cant change the inside to do what I want atleast I get to change something on the inside to suit me the way I want it...might sound sappy but hey its the reason I have them. If people dont like them well they shouldnt look


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Alice, if they already think "trailer trash" you should encourage it. Walk out on your front lawn with some roller curlers, a dirty bathrobe, and make up like Mimi from The Drew Carrey Show...then wave to them and smile.  Maybe black out some teeth while you're at it.


----------



## maggie fraser

Cheers for that answer Alice, it sounds an honest one.



Alice Bezemer said:


> I dont know...are they ?
> 
> Nope no long fingernails here...I aint a girly girl whith frilly stuff :lol: I like to work with my hands and that means nails are simply not that intresting...
> 
> youre question makes me wonder tho...in general what is it that makes people think differently about people with tattoos ? I dont mean you maggie, but since you possed the question im wondering what the reason is that men or women for that matter get regarded or treated differently as soon as is discovered that they have tattoos.
> 
> per example when I moved to the house I live now we met our neighbours and we went allong great for 2 years untill we had a really warm summer and I had on a sleeveless shirt with an open back, immediatly their attitude changed. so after a few weeks I decided to ask if something was wrong, perhaps my dogs were bothering them ? or the fact that we had been remodeling the house for the last few weeks. NO...the answer was very clear as they stated to me. I was trailertrash. I have tattoos hence I was a slut of the first order with no social morals or common sence and It was hoped that I would move from my house as quick as possible so I wouldnt taint the neighbourhoud with my foul ways. :lol:
> 
> after being slightly stunned my reply to them was " shame...youre loss tho since i think im a pretty cool girl...the difference between you and me is that I dont give a shit wether you have a tattoo or not" (yes i ripped that line of from somewhere on the internet lol) and I left it at that.
> 
> 10 years later we still have issues with those ****tards tho, them telling people our dogs are fiends and dangerous to the public and they bite kids blablabla...thankfully the people here around me know better tho since they do manage to look beyond the tattoos and see who I am and not what I look like....
> 
> to answer maggies question tho...do i have them for exhibition ? nope they hardly ever show to be honest....dont have them for the public, have them coze i wanted to change something in my life....since Im not in control of my health at times the tattoos are one thing that i am in control of...if i cant change the inside to do what I want atleast I get to change something on the inside to suit me the way I want it...might sound sappy but hey its the reason I have them. If people dont like them well they shouldnt look


I'm not judgemental on folks who have tattoos, not by a long shot....although I do enjoy to poke fun at them occasionally 'cos some of them seem quite sensitive about them. Tattoos on display are hard _not _to look at, some of them look like big bad bruises at first glance, dark ink on human skin, or red looks like swelling.

Thanks for the insight Alice, I may even go and get a wee tatt sporting Gerry 2011 on my arm :-k.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Alice Bezemer said:


> I dont know...are they ?
> 
> Nope no long fingernails here...I aint a girly girl whith frilly stuff :lol: I like to work with my hands and that means nails are simply not that intresting...
> 
> youre question makes me wonder tho...in general what is it that makes people think differently about people with tattoos ? I dont mean you maggie, but since you possed the question im wondering what the reason is that men or women for that matter get regarded or treated differently as soon as is discovered that they have tattoos.
> 
> per example when I moved to the house I live now we met our neighbours and we went allong great for 2 years untill we had a really warm summer and I had on a sleeveless shirt with an open back, immediatly their attitude changed. so after a few weeks I decided to ask if something was wrong, perhaps my dogs were bothering them ? or the fact that we had been remodeling the house for the last few weeks. NO...the answer was very clear as they stated to me. I was trailertrash. I have tattoos hence I was a slut of the first order with no social morals or common sence and It was hoped that I would move from my house as quick as possible so I wouldnt taint the neighbourhoud with my foul ways. :lol:
> 
> after being slightly stunned my reply to them was " shame...youre loss tho since i think im a pretty cool girl...the difference between you and me is that I dont give a shit wether you have a tattoo or not" (yes i ripped that line of from somewhere on the internet lol) and I left it at that.
> 
> 10 years later we still have issues with those ****tards tho, them telling people our dogs are fiends and dangerous to the public and they bite kids blablabla...thankfully the people here around me know better tho since they do manage to look beyond the tattoos and see who I am and not what I look like....
> 
> to answer maggies question tho...do i have them for exhibition ? nope they hardly ever show to be honest....dont have them for the public, have them coze i wanted to change something in my life....since Im not in control of my health at times the tattoos are one thing that i am in control of...if i cant change the inside to do what I want atleast I get to change something on the inside to suit me the way I want it...might sound sappy but hey its the reason I have them. If people dont like them well they shouldnt look


Regarding your neighbors - I'm sure they still have the old image that a chick with tattoos should be riding bitch on the ass end of a Harley.:-D


----------



## John Campbell

This thread went from 3 pages to six fast so i will try and answer all the questions at this point. With the two Foo Dogs she is up to 55 hours in the chair. the longest session was 9 hours 15 min. As far as the exhibition question she doesnt care who see's them if the time and place is appropriate. She doesnt go out of her way to hide them or show them off. the fingernails question, while i dont see the point they are sometimes long and sometimes short always painted. she works with her hands so they grow until one breaks then they all come off. Some of us just dont like vanilla girls:-D !! Looks like i will be deploying this summer and with deployment money comes more ink. leg and arm are next.


----------



## maggie fraser

John Campbell said:


> This thread went from 3 pages to six fast so i will try and answer all the questions at this point. With the two Foo Dogs she is up to 55 hours in the chair. the longest session was 9 hours 15 min. As far as the exhibition question she doesnt care who see's them if the time and place is appropriate. She doesnt go out of her way to hide them or show them off. the fingernails question, while i dont see the point they are sometimes long and sometimes short always painted. she works with her hands so they grow until one breaks then they all come off. Some of us just dont like vanilla girls:-D !! Looks like i will be deploying this summer and with deployment money comes more ink. leg and arm are next.


 


Do you have tatts ?


----------



## John Campbell

maggie fraser said:


> Do you have tatts ?


Nope, but my wife does.
As for me, you just don't put bumper stickers on a Ferrari! :mrgreen:


----------



## maggie fraser

John Campbell said:


> Looks like i will be deploying this summer and with deployment money comes more ink. leg and arm are next.


 
Do you do the lottery?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

maggie fraser said:


> I may even go and get a wee tatt sporting Gerry 2011 on my arm :-k.


How bout a pose like this on your wee arse ??

http://www.seinfeld-fan.net/pictures/george/george_costanza015.jpg


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Gerry Grimwood said:


> How bout a pose like this on your wee arse ??
> 
> http://www.seinfeld-fan.net/pictures/george/george_costanza015.jpg


Arnt there pics of you on here photo shop can be very evil careful what you wish for


----------



## Faisal Khan

Some day I will get a tattoo too. Almost got a dragon during martial arts days (college) but never did! Really like Alice's artist, the shoulder one is fantastic in terms of bold yet light, clear and clean lines!!!


----------



## Faisal Khan

Check this full body Yakuza tattoo


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Faisal Khan said:


> Check this full body Yakuza tattoo


Now THAT is pretty!


----------



## Doug Shepherd

I agree! Totally cool!


----------



## Christopher Jones

Faisal Khan said:


> Check this full body Yakuza tattoo


I'd do her.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Have 3 small tattoos (no pics) and a big one still being worked one. This one has to be done (and healed) before our wedding August 26th 2011. 

Here a pic from last week after the 4th session of 2,5 hour









The tails go to the front with 2 lotus flowers on the side. The lotus flowers will have color and the pearl the dragons are guarding...


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

An other pic...


----------



## Bob Scott

I greatly admire good art work but what happens in 20-30 yrs? 
My baby sister has/had :roll: a beautiful wolf's head on her back. At just past 40 it's starting to look more like a bloodhound. 
Another sister has a hummingbird on one of her breast.  never saw it, never want to see it but being she's over 50 now I just wonder if it can still fly or is it's wings and tail dragging badly. :-&
When my grandad died at 90 he had a shit load of tats. None of which I have any idea of what they were. Looked more like fading, sagging blue bruses. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark

Bob Scott said:


> I greatly admire good art work but what happens in 20-30 yrs?


Ah Bob, I think you know the answer to that as much as anyone does. My husband is sleeved out, chest and back pieces, neck, portraits on his legs with some kanji but let's be real here. Despite the fact that I own a tattoo studio and have a husband whose a tattoo artist I've got very few tattoos for a reason. The reality is that time goes on and most of it eventually looks like shit. Calf and back pieces tend to hold up the best. Shoulder and biceps the next. Most torso work degrades considerably especially on women.


----------



## Jim Nash

Who cares what it looks like when you're old . If I'm 90 and my tattoos look like crap I know I won't care I'll be 90 for cripes sake .


----------



## Nicole Stark

Ok Cop Nash, you keep thinking that way (wink), I am sure even at your age your work looks great. But really...you might want to rethink that, ... clearly you don't know what you are talking about. 90 wasn't the age I had in mind when I posted that.


----------



## Bob Scott

Jim Nash said:


> Who cares what it looks like when you're old . If I'm 90 and my tattoos look like crap I know I won't care I'll be 90 for cripes sake .




I guess that's a pretty good point...... for most "guys"! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash

Nicole Stark said:


> Ok Cop Nash, you keep thinking that way (wink), I am sure even at your age your work looks great. But really...you might want to rethink that, ... clearly you don't know what you are talking about. 90 wasn't the age I had in mind when I posted that.


I was responding to Bob . But it doesn't matter to me if I'm 70 or 80 and my artwork looks great at that point I should be keeping my shirt on anyways . The artwork will be the least of my problems . Hell I'm 42 and already doing that . What does being a cop have to do with it ?


----------



## Nicole Stark

Jim Nash said:


> What does being a cop have to do with it ?


Nothing, except for the fact that I was deliberately trying to rile you. Just wondering if you'd take the bait if I threw it out there. READ > bored... \\/

And about being 42 and keeping your shirt on... that's really what I was getting at - it happens way, way sooner than anyone cares to admit. Tattoos look best, if done well on the young but generally makes for a good story either way no matter the age of the person it's on.


----------



## Jim Nash

Bob Scott said:


> I guess that's a pretty good point...... for most "guys"! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I disagree . Lets say a women gets a tattoo of a puppy on her breasts when she's young and as she ages it starts to look like a giraffe . Is it her tattoo making her breasts look bad ? Who cares about the tattoo at that point . JMO.


----------



## Bob Scott

Jim Nash said:


> I disagree . Lets say a women gets a tattoo of a puppy on her breasts when she's young and as she ages it starts to look like a giraffe . Is it her tattoo making her breasts look bad ? Who cares about the tattoo at that point . JMO.



DAMN! You keep getting me closer to changing my mind! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash

Bob Scott said:


> DAMN! You keep getting me closer to changing my mind! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ok , last one and I'll let it go . Same lady now older and in possession of a puppy turned faded giraffe tattoo on one of her breasts flashes you . Is " Damn that's an ugly tattoo ! " going to be your first thought ?


----------



## Nicole Stark

Jim Nash said:


> Ok , last one and I'll let it go . Same lady now older and in possession of a puppy turned faded giraffe tattoo on one of her breasts flashes you . Is " Damn that's an ugly tattoo ! " going to be your first thought ?


No, it'd probably be where's the Viagra? Point well taken Jim. Good job.


----------



## Bob Scott

Nicole Stark said:


> No, it'd probably be where's the Viagra? Point well taken Jim. Good job.



:-o Cold I tell ya! COLD! :lol:: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark

Bob Scott said:


> :-o Cold I tell ya! COLD! :lol:: :lol: :lol:


Tisk tisk, if it works whose to question why? YEEE HAW [-X


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I think mine will hold out until I"m old enough that nobody will want to look at me naked  They aren't on meaty areas of my body, so as long as I don't gain excessive amounts of weight and keep the muscle under them toned, I won't be wondering why they turned to shit.

My mom has a couple of tattoos, she's 56 and in good shape (read: my mom never got fat) and they are still nice looking. One isn't super crisp edged anymore, but honestly, it's 40 years old and on a forearm. You expect a little ink degradation considering she has never had it touched up since she got it.


----------



## Donna DeYoung

here's mine. started it several years ago and am getting it re-done and finished. have a session next week. 

Its an image of the "Medicine Buddha", supreme healer in Buddhism.


----------



## eric squires

I have 6 tattoos. Both upper biceps a big part of my back and one side of my chest. At 42 i am not posting pictures. I went through a couple of years were i got a new on my birthday every year. All of them have some meaning to me.It is about time for another.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I have scars, they look bad no matter how old you are..I also think alot of people that have tattoos have this syndrome...and I'm not just referring to the ladies.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/mirror.jpg


----------



## eric squires

That is funny. Thanks for the laugh Gerry


----------



## Nicole Stark

ha ha Gerry, that's funny and a bit true too. It's a pretty funny to see some of the places people get them. We've got a video of a guy who had his twig tattooed with the word WOOD. Course from his perspective it reads DOOM. That whole ordeal was way too funny to pass up filming.


----------



## Bob Scott

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I have scars, they look bad no matter how old you are..I also think alot of people that have tattoos have this syndrome...and I'm not just referring to the ladies.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/mirror.jpg


I actually think it's guys MORE then the ladies.
Wimmins are always looking for physical faults and blowing them way out of proportion. I'm to fat, I'm to thin, does this outfit make my butt look big, yadda, yadda!
Men see whatever they want to see in the mirror. Just pull their gut in and.....YO! DUUUUUDE! ;-)
Example;
My wife is always worried about her hair looking good when she's primping to go somewhere.
With me, I can still convince myself that I actually have hair.....if the lighting is just right.....and I lean at just the right angle......and the window is open and blowing across my head..and, and........


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Bob Scott said:


> I actually think it's guys MORE then the ladies.
> Wimmins are always looking for physical faults and blowing them way out of proportion. I'm to fat, I'm to thin, does this outfit make my butt look big, yadda, yadda!
> Men see whatever they want to see in the mirror. Just pull their gut in and.....YO! DUUUUUDE! ;-)
> Example;
> My wife is always worried about her hair looking good when she's primping to go somewhere.
> With me, I can still convince myself that I actually have hair.....if the lighting is just right.....and I lean at just the right angle......and the window is open and blowing across my head..and, and........


I just squint really hard and then pop my eyes open really fast... I look like Diddy for a second.


----------



## Bob Scott

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I just squint really hard and then pop my eyes open really fast... I look like Diddy for a second.



See there! It works!
Them wimmins will primp for hours and still not be happy with what they see.


----------



## Faisal Khan

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I have scars, they look bad no matter how old you are..I also think alot of people that have tattoos have this syndrome...and I'm not just referring to the ladies.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/mirror.jpg


By that rationale the tattoos should be on the front side :smile:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Just wanted to show off my new ink


----------



## Faisal Khan

That's pretty cool Ashley.


----------



## Melissa Thom

Erin Suggett said:


>


The detail in this work is amazing.


----------

